# Recherche iMac g4 tournesol 20 pouces



## Djajuka (1 Juillet 2011)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je tiens à m'excuser si le sujet ici présent a été posté dans la mauvaise section.

Je suis à la recherche d'un bête très rare, probablement en voie d'extinction un Imac g4 20 pouces. Si jamais vous en vendez un (oui, oui je crois au père noël) je suis preneur. 

Cordialement,

Djajuka,


----------



## Madalvée (1 Juillet 2011)

L'onglet petites annonces est réservé à ça, mais je te souhaite du courage, c'est effectivement un collector même s'il ne sert plus à grand chose.


----------



## Djajuka (1 Juillet 2011)

Merci, j'ai publié une annonce pour trouver ce petit bijou.

Même upgradé il reste aussi obsolète ?


----------



## iMacounet (1 Juillet 2011)

Djajuka a dit:


> Merci, j'ai publié une annonce pour trouver ce petit bijou.
> 
> Même upgradé il reste aussi obsolète ?


Oui, c'est un PowerPC G4 hein .... C'est du vieux.

Il y en a un à vendre sur Leboncoin, vois si l'annonce est toujours active.

Edit : http://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/209464567.htm?ca=22_s


----------



## cherryblue (2 Juillet 2011)

moi j'en ai récupéré un en panne. C'est clair, un 20 pouces ça ne court pas les rues. Il démarre, on entend le bong. mais l'écran reste noir. Pourtant la led d'activité de l'écran fonctionne, donc je penche plus pour un problème de la dalle ou de l'inverter.
Pas encore eu le courage de le démonter. ça se trouve c'est trois fois rien. Des fois, un simple cable débranché. Je viens ainsi de redonner vie à un 17 pouces 1Ghz dont l'écran restait noire également. En fait le connecteur du cable écran était déconnecté (probablement suite à un mauvais remontage.


----------



## LoKaï (7 Septembre 2011)

Hello,

Je detterre ce post vieux de quelques semaines... j'en ai un complètement updradé à vendre (2G0 de RAM, 500 Go de DD, lecteur CD / DVD et ventilateurs neufs)

Il est dispo dans les PA Mac Gé.

A bientôt
LoKaï


----------

